# Parker Duofold Ball Point pen mechanism repairs



## penmaker56 (Jun 26, 2011)

Parker Pens has informed me that they are listing me for repairs of the mechanisms for their Duofold Ball Point pens that contain the silver metal mechanism that unscrews from the top of the pen (under the gold finial) to replace the refill. I also have in stock the black plastic mechanisms used in later years. As far as I know, I am the only one in the country that has the parts and knows how to do it.


----------

